# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A jane dembela te rinjte shqiptare?

## Jona's Blog

Hey there, 

Duke punuar per nje projekt te ri trajnimi, jam perballur me disa sfida qe me thene te drejten nuk me kane dhene nje ndjesi pozitive per kete. 

Kam postuar nje njoftim i cili fton te rinjte te vetpunesohen. Nderkohe qe mund te jene ne shkolle apo pune ti japin mundesine vetes te fitojne para permes ndermjetesimit. 

Duke u munduar tju jap nje mundesi me shume te rinjve e sidomos vajzave, mendova qe te heq dore nga koha ime, te shkeputem nga biznesi im dhe ti trajnoj falas keta te rinj qe do te duan te vazhdojne me kete projekt. Dhe kjo vetem per te pasur sa me shume te rinj qe kur shkojne ne kafe e rrine me ore te tera kete ta bejne edhe duke fituar edhe duke ndihmuar pikerisht ate kafene ku e frekuentojne... 

Problematikat ishin qe nga fillimi:

Aplikimi dhe dergimi i CV, eshte bere ne menyre teresisht jo profesionale - Nuk mund te aplikosh ne nje vend dhe te mosh shkruash dot 2 rreshta shkrim, se cili je dhe cfare kerkon nga vetja, por thjesht attach nje cv. 
Edhe ne rastet qe shkruajne 2-3 fjali, ato jane pa , pa .,fillojne fjalite me shkronje te vogel...
Ndonjehere CV dergohet nga nje adrese komplet jo profesionale sweet....@email.com

Nuk eshte justifikim ne kohet e sotme qe nje i ri te mos dije kriteret me minimale te aplikimit per pune. Sinqerisht jam shokuar. 

Si nje person qe social media e konsideroj te tashmen dhe te ardhmen e shitjes dhe marketingut, nje nga kriteret qe shikoj eshte prezenca e aplikanteve ne Linkedin, Facebook. Nje person qe ka postime ne facebook cdo 1 ore dhe ska asnje informacion mbi benefitet e te perdorurit te ketyre platformave ne favor te fitimit te parave, per mua do te thote qe te rinjte e sotem me shume vegjetojne, ose bejne cdo gje per dukje, se sa per te krijuar karakterin e tyre ne jete dhe ne profession. 

- Te gjithe aplikanteve iu jane derguar emaile informues dhe shpjeges mbi industrine dhe oportunitetin qe iu ofrohej. 

90% e tyre nuk i kishin lexuar fare emailet. Shume zhgenjyese. 

Personalisht punoj me shume se 12 ore dhe ndjek ne te njetjen kohe disa projekte, drejtoj dhe trajnoj ekipin tim dhe ajo qe shikoj eshte se e kam shume te veshtire te gjej anetare te tjere te vlefshem per ti perfshire ne ekip. 


Sjam aspak dakord qe te rinjte te thone skam asnje mundesi punesimi, cfare si qysh tek... eshte per mua, komplet dembelizem dhe mungese e kerkeses ndaj vetes. 

Me thoni, eshte me mire te sorrollateni kot verdalle pa asnje qellim duke harxhuar parate e prinderve, apo te harxhoni disa ore ne jave dhe te krijoni nje te ardhur?

Po pse nje i ri te mos e beje kete gje? Kur, edhe i jepet mundesia te trajnohet, edhe njohurite e marra ti shfrytezoje edhe per projekte te tjera te ngjashme?

Mua me lene nje pershtypje qe duan nje rroge sado qe ajo te jete, le te mos bejne karriere, le mos tju rritet rroga, thjesht te kene ca para ne fund te muajit. 
Po zhvillimi personal?

Nuk mund te behen te gjithe te sapodiplomuart drejtues kabineti neper Ministri :P, sepse thjesht eshte nje flluske sapuni.

Mgjt, ka edhe te rinj, shume te pakte, qe kerkojne, jane te vetmotivuar per te pasur sukses, jane si sfungjer qe thithin cdo informacion qe une ju jap dhe kur i aplikojne eshte thjesht fantastike kur i ndajne sukseset e tyre. 

Pikerisht ata te rinj kerkoj une!

Atyre ju them BRAVO! 
(por jane shume pak)

----------

martini1984 (01-03-2016),murik (11-01-2018),WesternBlot (02-03-2016)

----------


## Neteorm

Shume e vertete ajo cfare shprehni.. 
Do ishte me mire te lije nje adrese te programit tend, te cilen kujt i intereson pse jo te aplikoje! 

Faleminderit qe ka ende njerez te tille.   :buzeqeshje:

----------

martini1984 (01-03-2016)

----------


## martini1984

Kur ti heqin plehrat VULLNETARET e HUAJ,tregon qe nuk mund te jesh i sakrifices per pastertine e vendit ku banon!
Lere me punetor.....

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pa ditur se çfare i ofrohet realisht, qe supozohet se duhet ti garantohet nga kjo oferte...,nuk mundet te jepet nje pergjigje e drejte.

Nuk mundet te mjaftoje vetem nje mundesi trajnimi,(edhe kur behet falas e ne menyre bujare si ne kete rast),per te dhene nje gjykim mbi te rinjte o edhe te tjeret.

E vertete,qe nuk mundet te behen te gjithe drejtues kabineti ne ministri,por aq sa eshte e vertete qe per tu bere drejtues kabineti ne ministri nuk kerkohet asnje minimum merite o profesionizmi. Problemi qendron ne sistem, jo ne individe o grupmoshat e shoqerise. Eshte thjeshte sistemi ekonomik dhe politik qe sjell nje papunesi te tille,qe mundet te quhet dhe dembelizem,por nuk ka te beje as me mentalitetin dhe as me kulturen shoqerore.

----------


## martini1984

KANIBALIZMI skipetar funksionon ndryshe nga ai <ideali>....

----------

Jona's Blog (03-03-2016)

----------


## Jona's Blog

Pershendetje Serafim, Me lejo te te pyes, eshte puna jote e lidhur me te rinjte? Ke marre ne interviste ndonjehere 160 ose me shume te rinj kur tju thuash se do jene agjente marketingu, se do iu ofrojne sherbime biznese te ndryshme, sherbimet te cilat variojne nga 160 - 350 euro/vit. Nga te cilat ata si agjente nuk do kene nje rroge por do punojne me %. 
Ku perqindja e tyre varion nga 50 - 80% te vleres se kontrates?

Si mendon, kjo gje nuk do ishte me interes per ta? Sikur brenda nje muaji te realizojne 5 kontrata te suksesshme, e kane nxjerre nje rroge...

Cfare me rezultoi mua ishte qe, ata sduan ta marrin kete "risk", me mire preferojne 20 000 ALL rroge, ku sigurisht skane pse te mbajne pergjegjesi, skane pse te kualifikohen dhe rriten profesionalisht...

Une ju garantova mundesine qe ti trajnoj vazhdimisht e pa kushte qe te jene shites dhe negociatore te mire. Une vij nga sistemi bankar, dhe komunikimi dhe kujdesi qe duhet te kushtosh klienteve, e sidomos bizneseve duhet te jete ne nivelin me te larte te profesionalizmit. 

Me thuaj, cfare mendon ti personalisht se s'shkon ne kete me siper? Apo cfare info tjeter deshiron qe te bindesh?

Respekte,

----------


## Jona's Blog

Kerkesat ndaj vetes i vendosim vete, nuk eshte me brezi i mesuar me shtypje si prinderit tane. Te pakten sduhet te jete  :buzeqeshje: . Secili nga ne ka rolin e tij

----------


## JuliusB

Po sikur une te deshiroja te aplikoja, si mund t'iu kontaktoja e nderuar Zonjush Jona ?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Pershendetje Serafim, Me lejo te te pyes, eshte puna jote e lidhur me te rinjte? Ke marre ne interviste ndonjehere 160 ose me shume te rinj kur tju thuash se do jene agjente marketingu, se do iu ofrojne sherbime biznese te ndryshme, sherbimet te cilat variojne nga 160 - 350 euro/vit. Nga te cilat ata si agjente nuk do kene nje rroge por do punojne me %. 
> Ku perqindja e tyre varion nga 50 - 80% te vleres se kontrates?
> 
> Si mendon, kjo gje nuk do ishte me interes per ta? Sikur brenda nje muaji te realizojne 5 kontrata te suksesshme, e kane nxjerre nje rroge...
> 
> Cfare me rezultoi mua ishte qe, ata sduan ta marrin kete "risk", me mire preferojne 20 000 ALL rroge, ku sigurisht skane pse te mbajne pergjegjesi, skane pse te kualifikohen dhe rriten profesionalisht...
> 
> Une ju garantova mundesine qe ti trajnoj vazhdimisht e pa kushte qe te jene shites dhe negociatore te mire. Une vij nga sistemi bankar, dhe komunikimi dhe kujdesi qe duhet te kushtosh klienteve, e sidomos bizneseve duhet te jete ne nivelin me te larte te profesionalizmit. 
> 
> ...


Pershendetje.

Nuk dua te futem ne tematika ku nuk kam as njohuri dhe dituri,siç eshte nje grup moshe e caktuar,(te rinjte), dhe per me teper ne marketingun dhe boten e tije. 
Keshtu qe pa ditur si funksionon, çfare ofrohet,garantohet dhe natyrisht sa fitohet... mund te jap nje mendim o nje kendveshtrim mbase jashte realitetit o mundesive te verteta.

Ishte nje mendim i pergjithshem,qe bazohet o supozohet ne realitetin e atij vendi; ku, ka shume varferi dhe hallexhinj. Keshtu qe me duket "lluks" i tepruar pyetja "a jane dembela te rinjte shqiptare " Nuk dua te futen ne "buonizma" o moralizma kot,por shikoj qe edhe Kryeministri "qahej" se nuk qente profesionist o punetor per Kasap. Prandaj,problemi duhet te jete "diçka" me shume se thjeshte dembelizmi.

Pyetjes kryesore ,pse te gjithe preferojne te punojne ne shtet e jo tek privati ?-eshte e thjeshte si bazé ti pergjigjesh. Paga e shtetit eshte me e larte se paga e privatit. Gje, qe pothuajse nuk egziston ne asnje vend te zhvilluar. Keshtu qe per te gjetur nje Kasap o nje profesionist marketingu llogjika duhet te jete e njejte :Nuk gjinden sepse nuk kane nivel garancie ne pagese. Nuk mjafton vetem realiteti qe jemi ne kapitalizem per te shpeguar dhe justifikuar gjithçka. Dhe kapitalizmi si sistem ekonomik ka rregullat e tije. Jashte ketyre rregullave nuk eshte me ekonomi kapitaliste,eshte diçka tjeter...

Se çfare nuk shkon ne problematiken qe ti ngre,nuk mundem te pergjigjem me siguri dhe njohuri ... Por supozoj se eshte gjithmone garancia (sigurimet shoqerore, siguria e vendit te punes) dhe niveli i pages o i fitimit.

Pershendetje.

----------


## Jona's Blog

> Pershendetje.
> 
> Nuk dua te futem ne tematika ku nuk kam as njohuri dhe dituri,siç eshte nje grup moshe e caktuar,(te rinjte), dhe per me teper ne marketingun dhe boten e tije. 
> Keshtu qe pa ditur si funksionon, çfare ofrohet,garantohet dhe natyrisht sa fitohet... mund te jap nje mendim o nje kendveshtrim mbase jashte realitetit o mundesive te verteta.
> 
> Ishte nje mendim i pergjithshem,qe bazohet o supozohet ne realitetin e atij vendi; ku, ka shume varferi dhe hallexhinj. Keshtu qe me duket "lluks" i tepruar pyetja "a jane dembela te rinjte shqiptare " Nuk dua te futen ne "buonizma" o moralizma kot,por shikoj qe edhe Kryeministri "qahej" se nuk qente profesionist o punetor per Kasap. Prandaj,problemi duhet te jete "diçka" me shume se thjeshte dembelizmi.
> 
> Pyetjes kryesore ,pse te gjithe preferojne te punojne ne shtet e jo tek privati ?-eshte e thjeshte si bazé ti pergjigjesh. Paga e shtetit eshte me e larte se paga e privatit. Gje, qe pothuajse nuk egziston ne asnje vend te zhvilluar. Keshtu qe per te gjetur nje Kasap o nje profesionist marketingu llogjika duhet te jete e njejte :Nuk gjinden sepse nuk kane nivel garancie ne pagese. Nuk mjafton vetem realiteti qe jemi ne kapitalizem per te shpeguar dhe justifikuar gjithçka. Dhe kapitalizmi si sistem ekonomik ka rregullat e tije. Jashte ketyre rregullave nuk eshte me ekonomi kapitaliste,eshte diçka tjeter...
> 
> ...


Pershendetje, 

edhe une e kuptoj fare mire se cila eshte gjithe problematika, 

Une skam punuar kurre ne shtet, as nuk jam interesuar kurre, politiken se ndjek fare, pervecse kur behet fjale per taksat qe duhet te paguaj cdo vit edhe me shume. 

Une politiken se konsideroj fare kur mendoj se si dhe sa para dua te fus ne portofolin tim. 

Kur ngre pyetjen "a jane dembele..." mirepres edhe mendime te tjera, eshte ne forme pyetje  :buzeqeshje: . Pra sic edhe ju e ceket ka shume arsye pse te rinjte jane apatike, pse presin te ti nxisin te tjeret (per te mos thene shtyjne), kjo eshte ajo qe une shikoj me te rende. 

Gjss, sic edhe e kam shprehur, qellimi im ka qene si te udheheq sa me shume njerez t'i dalin per zot vetes sepse mekanizmat ekzistojne. 

Per te mebeshtetur kete, mora persiper qe te gjitha alternativat qe i ndaj me ndjekesit e mi ti publikoj edhe ketu, ndoshta dikush e merr iniciativen dhe i jep vetes nje mundesi. 

Per mua eshte shume e rendesishme te di qe kam ndihmuar te pakten nje jete te permiresohet.

Sinqerisht ai eshte qellimi im. Te falenderoj per kohen qe moret per tu pergjigjur. 

Me te mirat

----------


## Jona's Blog

@ JuliusB  

Nuk jam shume eksperte e Forumit por mendoj se ka mundesi qe te me kontaktosh direkt. Mund edhe te shperndaja ketu ndonje link apo dicka, por do dukej sikur dua me cdo kusht te regjistroj edhe mbledh njerez dhe se dua kete. 
Nese ke interes, me kontakto.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Pershendetje, 
> 
> edhe une e kuptoj fare mire se cila eshte gjithe problematika, 
> 
> Une skam punuar kurre ne shtet, as nuk jam interesuar kurre, politiken se ndjek fare, pervecse kur behet fjale per taksat qe duhet te paguaj cdo vit edhe me shume. 
> 
> Une politiken se konsideroj fare kur mendoj se si dhe sa para dua te fus ne portofolin tim. 
> 
> Kur ngre pyetjen "a jane dembele..." mirepres edhe mendime te tjera, eshte ne forme pyetje . Pra sic edhe ju e ceket ka shume arsye pse te rinjte jane apatike, pse presin te ti nxisin te tjeret (per te mos thene shtyjne), kjo eshte ajo qe une shikoj me te rende. 
> ...


Eshte kenaqesi te pergjigjesh o te diskutosh sepse nuk ke arrogancen e mendjemadhsin "alla-shqiptarçe" qe karakterizon sot ne pergjithesi mentalitetin e punedhenesit. Ke "qytetarine" edhe ne nje fushe kompetitive siç eshte ai i marketingut.
Kur shikon o lexon qe ka njerez qe edhe ne tregeti vendosin si princip umanitetin ai vend ka nje fije shprese se mund te behet.

Pershendetje.

----------


## martini1984

Ne baze te hulumtimeve jemi te paret per ANDROID....

----------


## martini1984

> Ne baze te hulumtimeve jemi te paret per ANDROID....


Dhe me ZGJEBSAT.

Mund te vertetoni te kunderten!

----------


## Vinjol

Dembela  ????  Mos e thente  Zoti qe te jene  dembela 
RInia e sotshme  jane Kokrrat  e  dembeleve    :ngerdheshje:

----------

martini1984 (30-03-2016)

----------


## HFTengineer

Po tishin qe ishin dembela nuk shkonin as ne mergim e as punonin ne Greqi e Itali  e aq larg sa ne Amerike, Australi e vendet e tjera te botes neper te gjithe llojet e puneve dhe nuk kerkonin te hiknin me mundsite e para qe ju jepen dhe te sakrifikojne leket.
Po sipas vendit behet dhe kuvendi. Cte bejne ne Shpiri kur nuk i ofrohet pune, dhe punen e gjen vendet me mik ose para?
Pra per nje vend pune ne Shqipri ka nja 60 veta kjo me ate popullsi qe eshte a setshe as 6 miljona veta. 
Fakti qeshifni njerzit neper kafe nuk do te thote qe jane nga qefi, trecereku i vendeve te punve sot jane me mik madje edhe vendet e punes me te ulta si pastrues neper spitale ka vajt puna qe shiten. Prandaj rrini shtremet e flisni drejt se trecerekun e shqiptarve e keni neper mergim.

----------


## aimilius

pergjigjia shkurt po

----------

